# Insult the user above you



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Yup you heard it. Get to it. And as an added stipulation if anyone insults you even if they are not directly above you, you may insult them back. Have fun, let some frustrations out ;D


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

finally...this thread HAS COME BACK...to SAS.

Anyway - who the **** do you think you are starting a thread like this? Maybe you should take yo little sorry *** back to the society & culture section where you can talk **** all day - "loveless" indeed 

I cant wait for _my_ insult!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ha ha oh man. Yes this thread has come back cause I'm the only one worthy of creating it. If you wanted, you should have made it yourself you Hillary Clinton loving maggot. Go for women your own age. Oh wait lol....


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I remember seeing your character on "Wild Wild West". We're you... insane?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I was insane Gameguy. Why do you post in like every little thread? You're as obsessive as an overly attached psycho girlfriend. Now that's insane.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Why ask those weirdo questions?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

why not? And btw... at first, it wasn't an "I" I saw in your name. :wink


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Freesix88 said:


> Why ask those weirdo questions?


Cause I'm worthy too. Are you? No you don't have the guts to box with God. I do. Lol. And Gameguy get your perv mind out of the gutter. And if someone beats me in posting, I'm cutting off your fingers!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

"beats you in posting"

Well EXCUSE me slow to make loveless


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Gameguy I will cut off your fingers one by one. That way you won't get to beat me no more. Sam was MINE FOOL


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

These insults are pitiful - you might as well post in the 'Ban the Person Above You' thread...


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ha ha I have like 60-something posts in there already. My insults aren't pitiful Brasilia its yours that are. You are a softie. You don't have what it takes to insult a man. When you step into the ring with God ie me, you better bring your A game. Cause if you don't ill take your future wife and show her all of my game broski. Ha ha


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Om-ah-ha very funny, looks like we have ourselves a drunken comedian - I can only assume your completely out of from the nonsense you seem to be posting. Me? Softy? Save it for the Easter Bunny cos I can give people a hard time - just ask yo mama! You're right, I can't insult you since your not a man, you're a little girl ahahahahaha! Sure I'll bring my "A game" while you bring your yittle doll house & my little pony baby Annabel whatever her name is.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ha ha little girl, your mom, and Omaha jokes are all very juvenile my friend. I saw your girl and I planted my seed inside her. Enjoy taking care of my kid. I ain't paying child support either


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Juvenile, like the prison you grew up in? ^ Like father like son - I'm sure that's how you were conceived. To bad this "little girl" we're talking about looks like a bloody horse, I'm sure you didn't mind though. 

Seriously is no-one else going to join in this stupid thread? I don't blame them...


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

If people don't join this thread I'm inserting them Into torture chambers. Along with you and that girl. She was cute but she talked back so lol. But seriously you grew up in a run down village in Brazil with no good loving conditions. How the hell Did you learn English xD


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

I think you're actually quite a wonderful person and I hope to catch up with you some time. I wish you all the best. <3


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

Eyyy!!! Nein!!! You can't use UN-insulting language in this thread AND a compliment....sissy....


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

You think art & music are two different things? Music is something artistic already!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Actually believing music is art? I haven't heard anything that would be considered Art in the past Decade, music is dead and without meaning it's simply a corpse of what it was.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

You're one in a million, the universe shines a little brighter now that you exist in it. I hope to one day get to know you. Until then, let your future shine. <3


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Are you the one who insults people on 'Compliment the person above' thread?
Dude, you are high.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

I cherish you above all others, you are a gift to the world. I would cross all the oceans just to gaze upon you. You are a sunrise and a sunset, my horizon. <3


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Because it's time to kickass and chew bubblegum, but all you can do is chew gum.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Go **** yourself. (sorry, that's all I can think of right now) 
*throws glass of water at Dissonance's face*

I hope StreetWiseHercules posts after me


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

ur dumb and i hope you slip on a banana


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

To Brasilia? How dare you little *******!


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

You're right I'm sorry.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I heard they need more toilet paper in the men's room.

Okay,that was a little mean.I am sorry.

But now U can insult me back .


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

You stole my potatoes you greedy man, they were mine, I've been growing them all my life, they were like my babies, and you just decided to steal them - I'm gon getchu one day! :wife

Now would be a good time for StreetWiseHercules to post...


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

U dont get to choose who posts next who do u think u are!!!! 
(sorry lol  been wanting to post on here but im not good at insults lol ^_^ )


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ How could I possibly insult FunkyMonkey?!? That would be like killing a puppy :eek

hmmmm I guess I can "ban you"  - Banned for not owning a garage thus preventing me from borrowing your garage FunkyMon*key*, which is a reference to that other thread, which one was it? Oh yes, the 'Ask a creepy question' thread - OK that was terrible. I am fully prepared for my insult.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Brasillia, please... change your avatar. You degrade yourself more and more everyday you have it as Hilary.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Hm... lets try this. *Clears throats*

Sir, I've checked your long and lat lines and you appear to be hell itself.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, living in the desert CAN be hell... but begin the spawn of satan, you would know best. Am I right?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I can believe your not butter


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

And I believe there's and empty pot of gold at the end of your rainbow


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

GameGuy said:


> And I believe there's and empty pot of gold at the end of your rainbow


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

That GIF is god awful. And your Irish. So yeah.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

If I was a dog and you was a flower, 
I'd lift up my leg and give u a shower


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

How dare you little crumpet?! I was about to insult him!


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

You're the reason God invented the middle finger..


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Chopper Majeure said:


> How dare you little crumpet?! I was about to insult him!


Then insult me ya gutless wench. And Aces Duke Nukem is the lamest avatar ever -_-


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

At least my avatar is clear sir..


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

you have like um poop in your butt and you eat your boogers so um there i said it


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Your face and your butt appear to be quite similar.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

You like kangaroos ya Aussie


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Well looky who we have here :bat 

u smell! 

^ I'm keeping with the theme of pathetically lame insults you give people. You can do better than that come on now!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Brasilia said:


> Well looky who we have here :bat
> 
> u smell!
> 
> ^ I'm keeping with the theme of pathetically lame insults you give people. You can do better than that come on now!


You make me reconsider my position on genocide.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I rather be the guy stitched up right at the end of the human centipede than be associated with the likes of you!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

You stupid son of a ***** you insulted yourself you idiot.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Who the **** do you think you are talking to?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh reeeeaaaalll funny - go **** yourself.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

LOL I like that pic u posted XD thats from 1 of the scary movies right? shes defintely the funniest actor in it ^_^ 

P.S 

You should be taken away in a straight jacket for arguing with yourself  lol ^_^


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ Yeah that's Brenda...or was it Wanda? I forget  

Oh, well, you should be housed in a zoo where you can raise your own little monkey family and marry an ape woman thing manbearpig and be a monkey's uncle for the rest of yo days!!


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

This hand?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Edit: ^ HAha shax


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Who is talking?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Go figure that one out.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ Just like your avatar.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

No one has the balls to insult me, like I always said:


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Joan Rivers. With a face like that you would think she had surgery.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Joan Rivers. With a face like that you would think she had surgery.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Brasilia said:


>


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Screenaddict said:


>












lol @ the seaweed joke!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

*hides* lool >: )


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

*sticks empty bun wrapper in ur hair* lol ^_^


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


>


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha, this gifs crack me up xD


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

loool


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

http://blog.chron.com/tubular/files/2012/02/rhobh-****pig.gif


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Thats the 1 I tried posting earlier brasila but it wouldn't let me cus the swearing in the link so I had to choose another lol XD


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ yeah funkeymonkey I looked up the link and new I had to find it!

AllToAll:


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

At first I couldn't tell if you were white or asian....recently I believe you're asian.


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

You look like an ugly owl, even by owl standards.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

No avatar? You ain't no real person.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

No stupid. We don't take no pill unless we ill. But you look like you cross-eyed.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

You remind me of my long-lost cousin. He was full of sh*t like you. XD

I should make a fight thread... it was fun on other forum, to come up with ways to fight / torture / kill person above you xD


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh please, like that's gonna scare me. pff I'm a good looking person and I'm pretty sure you have a face of a lazy bulldog. :haha


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

My responses will always be not insulting people. I know this thread is probably light hearted and shouldn't be taken too seriously but I don't like insulting people even when joking. 

TTPAM (to the person above me) I think you're an intelligant person and also a good person.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

You...you ruined the thread! You aren't supposed to compliment people! You're supposed to pick at every tiny negative detail that you can assume and blow it out of proportion! You....you...








>:c


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't like insults, I copped my fair share I can tell you. We should encourage each other and not put anyone down. This thread really should be locked in my opinion, jokes can often lead to someone getting hurt even when we don't mean it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Colhad75 said:


> Don't like insults, I copped my fair share I can tell you. We should encourage each other and not put anyone down. This thread really should be locked in my opinion, jokes can often lead to someone getting hurt even when we don't mean it.


I agree with this completely unfortunately the new mods are so slack it's like they don't exist.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

This is the 'Just for fun' section................................and most people post insults followed by an array of  XD lol etc.

I say we burn the 'ban the person above you' thread to the ground.

Anyway, in keeping with the theme of the thread, tannasg:


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

^ Why is it so hard to avoid threads you don't like? There's people who do like it, so, ignore it. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ oh you make such a brilliant point there, I should just avoid the abomination that is that barren womb of a thread, you are totally 100% completely right.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Still don't see what's a problem with avoiding certain threads. I do it all the time.
Meh, it doesn't matter. You're not a mod, and even if you were, it wouldn't happen. xD


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Same to you -


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I hope you step on a landmine!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I hope U fall on your face!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I hope your face gets sucked into your anus


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> You...you ruined the thread! You aren't supposed to compliment people! You're supposed to pick at every tiny negative detail that you can assume and blow it out of proportion! You....you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wooooooorrrrddd


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I hope you get pooped on by an owl!


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ God bless you :lol

anyway, you can talk -
'prostitution *****, you were ****ing engaged, 19 times!!!'


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

I broke up with my ex girl, here's her number
Psych, that's the wrong number!


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

You are beautiful.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

XD


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

looool thats a good 1 XD


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

OR ILL COLOUR UR FACE IN WITH BLUNT PENS!!!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Insulting people is very rude of you.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

U r.......a... bad..something........

well,U guys know I am terrible at insulting people :!


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Naw bro your not that bad.. cheer up lmao


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

You don't deserve that crown you wear Mr Decapitated Black King.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

you have all the sex appeal of an obese builders fart after eating a corn beef sandwich


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Go **** yourself.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Your avatar takes the 1 out of 17.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Did you know San Diego translates to "A whales vagina"? You should move there.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ur head is to big for your body.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

You have the not so pleasant smell of an out-of-season moist squash!


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

I insult you strongly


----------



## Marc999 (Mar 25, 2013)

With much force, do I **** on thee.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ew u make me sick! lol ^_^


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

U remind me of gorilla manners.......


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol joking xD


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

You are beautiful and sexy.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey its suppose to be an insult thread lol xD now I cant insult u! lol xD


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

it takes two of you to change a lightbulb


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

WOAH HOMOPHOBE!!! lolol jk ^_^


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

deleted.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey, the emoticons don't work anymore, st0opid. Edit your signature.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

They work just fine. They're just hiding from you, miss doodoo head.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Only 1 doodoo head in this thread and its youuuuuuuuuuu!!!!! lol ^_^


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

i insult you


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

your face, your as*... what's the difference?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

=D


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

heyyy...punk hehehe


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Insulting Limmy would be blasphemous, so the best I can do is a slap on the wrist.

*slaps*










*apologises*


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Earth called.. It wants it's oxygen back.

:b


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ Ahahaah!










after I've done with insulting her, but I can't be bothered atm.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Why don't you go blow your brains out? You got nothing to lose.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll gladly insult Limmy,

Limmy you're so stupid you bought tickets for Xbox Live.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

You're a butt #TOLD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your nothin' but a pretty face.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

^Wow that was awful, you call that an insult.

I see the wheel spinning but the hamster looks dead.

Yup yup come at me bro.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

slytherin said:


> You're a butt #TOLD


:clap

Yo hun I don't know what makes you tick, but I hope it's a time bomb.

just warn me if i'm being too harsh.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

South Carolina hick from the sticks, yo bumpkin whats for tea?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Your ancestors were criminals


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

tannasg said:


> South Carolina hick from the sticks, yo bumpkin whats for tea?


Nice try I'm from South Florida  Only lived in SC couple years.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Go swim with the gators you sun worshiping southerner.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

​Go put a condom on your head, if you're gonna act like a dick you may as well dress like one.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

If your trying to get rid of that fluff on your chin have you considered weed killer.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

When you were born your parents didn't know whether to put you in a cradle or a cage.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your school grades were so bad the teachers voted to expel you so you wouldn't bring the school grade point average any lower.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I heard a copy of your face was voted as the scariest halloween mask 5 years in a row.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

If that is you in your avatar you are a dead ringer for Danny Bonaduce.:clap


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey dude I think your Maxi pads leakin, don't get mad and start taking your period out on me!

Oooh flawless victory, wipe this bloody video screen off.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Know, know Mr dumped Christian floor tiler don't you come the raw prawn with me.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Just stop you're embarrassing yourself.

I hear your chronic gay porn masturbation got so bad, you ripped off two layers of... dick skin.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I hear that your still in the closet about your secret life as a transgender lady of the night.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

The pair of you want a tissue?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only if you want to give relief.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Haha, please. You have a face for the radio.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

And you have a face like a slapped arse.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Speaking of arse's, I think you need to take your face for a ****. Or are you always that uncomfortable looking?


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

dontwaitupforme said:


> The pair of you want a tissue?


I think what you meant to ask was do I want the partial or full service.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Is that your only way of getting some these days? :blush


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

We thought you were a professional.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

No, but you look like you need a fix, this is the attitude I get for trying to do favors.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Well I can spot a di*k a mile ahead. That doesn't mean I'm a w****


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I bet you've sucked a mile a-head too. That's a lotta dicks!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:clap


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol I'm sorry, I don't feel good about abusing a female I'm gonna have to bow out.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

And here was me thinking that you were a real man. :sus


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

:haha Bow indeed.. Your favourite sexual position


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

#beverlyhills 

(^ she's absolutely vile)


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

hehe


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

how can i insult them if they are already perfect :/


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha, good one Brasilia.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

ahem,










that's the best i can do right now. we're done!

regards,
brasilia


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Boooooo.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I fianlly know why you are in the mist. Cause your so ugly :boogie


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Your gran


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Ahhh, The Simpsons...


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Futurama


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

:b


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha, right. I haven't noticed.

I'll skip the insult this time.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Are you and the sloth related?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

If I saw you in the street, I would appear offline IRL.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You say your age is 24 but with your juvenile behaviour I would have guessed 16.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I bet your shaped like a snowman :teeth


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Moon head


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

sentence-name!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Izzy wizzy let's get busy.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

You lewd, crude, rude, bag of pre-chewed food dude.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

EW ur the worst person EVER at making poems! 









(p.s) I actully liked it lolol  (but shh)


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Yo momma so fat she has to take on her belt with a boomerang.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thinks they are intelligent, but boy are they wrong.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

You lint licking son of a biscuit eating bulldog!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh, my, god. Becky, look at her butt. [scoff] >__>


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

You look like the grinch XD


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

You're so ugly when you sit in the sand, cats try to bury you.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Ain't no insult like a Jenna Maroney insult.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

So I had google track down ur recent search results lol


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

As the creator of this thread I have the power to insult you all. YOU ALL SUCK!!!!!!!!!! AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


>


I almost fell of my chair seeing that : D!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

U call yourself a Badass!?Excuses!Excuses!Get a life!U sensitive son of a......ur mother is great person,but your father killed my dog,so **** him!


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't like you.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Daaaaamn you^ That was my thought just now... Now I need to come up with something better >.<

... hmm.. You remind me of that creature from Alien. I just wanna hit it with something.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Raphael200 said:


> I almost fell of my chair seeing that : D!


lool xD


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Filho da puta! Grrr. Boooo. Aaa.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha, nice one.

You remind me of a drooling bulldog. But at least, he's cute. You on the other hand? Ehh...


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

You got a hollow brain lmao


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

This is one dumb pointless thread, way to go man.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

As your status sayyyyyyys acceptance!! so u must accept this thread and call it awsome  ^_^


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

you are such a douche bag, you're supposed to insult not call it awesome :/ butt heaaaadddd



(PS - i come in peace and mean no harm lool)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Ouch.. 
*******!


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Memememe said:


> Ouch..
> *******!


Darn it they * my comment lool.
I said a-h***


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Damn monkey boy, your parents must of shoved all kinds of bananas up your ***.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

The Monkey king has SPOKEN!! Tho shalt not live *throws banana at head* lol xD


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Are you related?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nu uh THAT IS ME! ^_^


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Yo mama is so hairy that when I took her to a pet store they locked her in a cage.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

ChopSuey said:


> Yo mama is so hairy that when I took her to a pet store they locked her in a cage.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

You insulted yourself! Ahah


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

ChopSuey said:


> You insulted yourself! Ahah


Ohhh I did lol!!!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## JackT (Jul 18, 2012)

u bad person. u no good. nooooooo


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Your mom has chest hair.


----------



## JackT (Jul 18, 2012)

no u


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

JackT said:


> no u


Nice. Solid comeback.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Ah, why would I ever spend time insulting you, with your attention-seeking username, your attention-seeking avatar, and your attention-seeking post count. 

(I hope that didn't sound too mean. :um)


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

I even cant see the guy above me, hes just nothing, lol


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Daniel C said:


> Ah, why would I ever spend time insulting you, with your attention-seeking username, your attention-seeking avatar, and your attention-seeking post count.
> 
> (I hope that didn't sound too mean. :um)


Haha na. Now if you'll excuse me, I have a bridge to jump off of.

Yo mammas so stupid, she tried to put her M&Ms in alphabetical order.

Boom. Nailed it.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

You must be a star fallen from the sky. Because my eyes hurt instantly when looking at you.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

kaaskop


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## JackT (Jul 18, 2012)

no


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

xD


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

You drive me bananas.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Did I hear someone say Driving a banana!! oh.. my bad xD lol ^_^


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

You're so stupid, you thought a coconut was a chocolate covered peanut.

Owned.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Had everyone been like you, mankind would, with some luck, just have arrived at the invention of the cudgel by now.


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

You terrible Dutch person! I hate Groningen!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

OMGAWD!! I just made a nice little picture for him! and then u go and beat me lol xD ill post it anyway ^_^
@DanielC








(JK lol your poems are good rly) ^_^

@MarjoleinL


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> OMGAWD!! I just made a nice little picture for him! and then u go and beat me lol xD ill post it anyway ^_^
> @DanielC
> 
> 
> ...


To this, I have no response. You have been victorious. I shall retreat in a corner so no one will hear me crying. I hope you're satisfied with yourself.


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

I did it on purpose, so you couldn't post it. And you didn't even make a meme for me, now I'm very mad at you. I HATE YOU FOR EVER AND EVER AND EVER


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Ah, and I still needed to get back to you as well. Just look at these pictures:




























Now what do you have to say to that with your lousy arrogant Holland attitude? Remember: er gaat niets boven Groningen!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

oh noes GROUP HUG :group









(ok back to insulting) >: D
u dont get a MEME becuz I save them for special occasions!

oh noes beat again


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I can beat everything in this thread. You're all as slow as decision-making process of the UN on a Sunday.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I hope you get killed and birds and maggets nibble on your body then a car runs over you splatting your guts all over the road


._. sorry


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I hate that you like the moon, sun is better.


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

Okay, you win DanielC


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

i hope you were in that volcano


----------



## Raavi (May 21, 2013)

You fight like a cow.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

You are the head to my asparagus, the sneeze to my cold, the aspirin to my head-ache, the off-button to my alarm clock.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh wait, this is not the flirt with the person above you thread. Whatever.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Eat dirt and die


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Earth is full. Go home.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

You're so stupid someone says it's chilly outside and you run out with a bowl.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

You are so ugly that when your mama dropped you off at school she got a fine for littering


----------



## bigmitch95 (May 10, 2013)

you are a monkey


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Why would I want to be in a thread where I get insulted ?


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> Why would I want to be in a thread where I get insulted ?


Really, you are right.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I hope you get ounch by a kangeroo :teeth


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

You must have been born on a highway because that's where most accidents happen.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Really terrible profile layout, I almost had a freakin seizure from the color combo :no


----------



## CrossedOut (Dec 16, 2012)

Du eny ov u guyz even lift br0. U virgenz nead 2 geht laid cuz u hev absoolutlly noo sweg watz so Eva. Bitschez B onn mah dikk n yous jus hatez. Me sweg iz 2 mach 4 uz ****


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

soooo are u like asking me out or something? lool.

and @belowthecurrent HOW VERY DARE YOU!!! xD


----------



## ShiftingArrow (May 19, 2013)

What- I can't even.. x'D


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

You are such a baby


----------



## Claudio J (May 5, 2013)

ShiftingArrow said:


> What- I can't even.. x'D


*~ What in bloody hell's $hitting christ is that atrocity of avatar icon you dare plaster on this forum??!! You insult me just by freaggin' thinking you can bloody hell get away with such stupidity!!! Change it right now young man!! It's god awful insulting it's what it is, not to mention an assault on the unsuspecting eyes!

Lord have mercyyyyy...That crap look's like if Mario raped satan & then had a Ba$tard child they were to embarrassed to claim as by product of the raping!! God it's almost as ridiculous as the person whom uses it as avatar, it's what it bloody is, uuugh!! :mum *


----------



## Claudio J (May 5, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> You are such a baby


*~ Whooooo the hell do you think you are thinking you can just come up in here & skip me?!! Take your anime loving premature pre-pubescent existence back to the land of the irrelevant, pick a spot, & stay there until your turn skipping *** is summoned, you twit!! 

*


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Dam how do I make an insult that matches ures xD 

OK I GOT 1 mwaha.
@ ur avatar
The world isnt sick and sad its just u!  RWAAR


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

"Take your stinking paws off me, you damn dirty ape!"


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You know what you can do with your fender bender, that is right shove it, just shove it.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Awh nuuuu not enough hate on this forum lately. TOO MUCH LARV ISNT HEALTHY  
thats why im gna revive this and insult myself!! mwaha :yes


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^_^


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I eat u for [email protected]@@@


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

. . .

:no

STOP IT WITH ALL OF THE GIFS, por favor.

Gracias.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

U LARV gifs wai u always in denial


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Your GIFs are poopie.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Has anyone ever told you that you look exactly like Brad Pitt (If his face caught on fire and someone tried to put it out with a fork)?!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmmm what u just described kinda reminds me of someone. 








xD


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Go back to choking your monkey!


p.s u still LOL?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

You're a dog. Therefore, your opinions are invalid.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Tweak sucks, and so does the person who used him as their avatar...Cartman trumps all.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I suppose you relate to Cartman's sociopathic nature, right?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Cartman really is better than Tweak. Besides, you haven't been on this forum long enough to be insulting people. :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well I have babe, but alas I'm to much of a gentleman to insult little girls.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Just admit it, you're running out of ideas.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You are obviously clueless as you could not tell by my subtle language that I did indeed insult her.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

You don't seem to understand that I did understand that you insulted her, but I'm merely egging you on to try harder.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't believe in being cruel or nasty to people with SA.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

I didn't either before I found this site. Meaning from what I've seen, people with SA aren't any more caring or nice than anyone else, which goes for most people here too.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Let's be friends instead : )


----------



## D0M1N1K (Jun 6, 2013)

You are not not beautiful.

Even if you're a male.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ur name reminds me of a melon! and this is what I do to melons ^_^








rwaar xD


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

THIS IS WHAT I WUD DO TO U SRS


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

hmm should be in flirt thread :lol I wouldn't mind getting crushed by him  xD

does ur dog avatar even lift?









(I deleted a swear word) thats why my names on lool


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

You...you...FUNKYMONKEY! Yea I said it...


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ur just a cheat! :cry


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Maybe I wouldn't have cheated if you actually came home once in a while...or called sometime...or spent time with Mojo-gina!










Dead beat dad!!


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Kill that thing with fire.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
OMGAWD! dont threaten mine and heyyou's little angel 











Heyyou said:


> Maybe I wouldn't have cheated if you actually came home once in a while...or called sometime...or spent time with Mojo-gina!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love u mojo-gina! when daddy gets his own house hes gna take u away from mummy and buy u a nice pony and doll house and what ever my sweet little angel wants :yes

Take me back heyyou and stop complaining or lose her for ever!! shes daddys little girl and u know it!


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

No matter how many times you slap me, that thing is still fugly. :no


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Oh no you didn't, Mojo-gina is beautiful, you're just a hater. 

Oh and FunkyMonkey, material things won't make up for lost time...I forgive you but you need to get your priorities straight.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Dam ok! sowwy I ADMIT IT I been lieing to u pretending im working away when rly i've been see'ing "Jelly baby" 








(her real names janice but we have little nicknames for each other) 

Shes finished thoooo!! (ur not as hot as her) but for mojo-ginas sake we can make it work  lol ^_^

p.s goodniiiiight ^_^ going sleepys


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

be quiet you great supine protoplasmic invertebrate﻿ jelly


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Your still hanging around on these forums!


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

You both are so old. I'm sure you both have "back in my day" stories of this website, eh?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

You have the typical poor choice of many users of using a south park avatar, something so unflattering and just plain dull.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

You make the poor choice of using image filters on your picture.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your becoming addicted to this mean spirited thread.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

What up


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

tannasg said:


> Your becoming addicted to this mean spirited thread.


How am I becoming addicted? I can stop anytime I want.

I just can't stop the caffeine. *twitch*


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

You put down others to boost your esteem.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

xD


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't want to fight,but ur insults have more swag than U!!!!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lool


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

I could beat yo *** at mid any day of the week. 
Justttt don't call for ganks and we good


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

:cry

1v1 solo top! u goin down braaaah 








"how does that taste?"


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Ill kite you like theres no 2morrow, so it'll be a piece of cake brah










or just by any other ranged champs there is


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

AGAIN. We're back to the images. Soon enough, we'll be back with the gif's.

WHYYYYYY?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Because you deserve it. :clap


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Pshhh, what did I do to deserve this? -_-


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

For not recognising my authority. :boogie


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

No.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No I don't think your bum looks big in that. :tiptoe


----------



## DamnExtr0verts (Jan 9, 2013)

reiitaia said:


> AGAIN. We're back to the images. Soon enough, we'll be back with the gif's.
> 
> WHYYYYYY?


Doth thou even hoist breddren?


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, have fun with your herpes.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

You have big feet!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Better than having tiny feet like u.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

At least he doesn't throw his feces around.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

As I write this, you have exactly 333 posts. What, is that some code for 666?
I believe you are the devil in disguise. Go to hell. Oh, wait... you're already there.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

You post too many gifs


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Theirs no such thing as posting too many gifs!! ^_^
U dont post enough gifs!


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I spit upon your gifs.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ORLY!!!!!!! Wait till ur asleep!! This is what ur gna wake up with in ur hand 









MERRY XMAS ^_^


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

You're disgusting, you lack tact, and you don't even know when Christmas is.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Probably can't sing the entire sailor moon intro.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You disappoint me for being dishonest.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

WELL YOU dissapoint me for not truding thro treacle anymore!! xD 
(but boucing through bubbles sounds alot better :lol)


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

Your bouncing bubbles ...









are not safe.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Visiting Mars while living in North pole is a strange combination!


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I found a pic of you :yes


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^FAKE PIC! my b00bs are bigger  xD


----------



## bigmitch95 (May 10, 2013)

Yo momma is so poor she runs around with one shoe. If you ask her if she lost one, she will say "no, I found one"


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey bigmitch...or should I say bigb***h?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

U smells like donkey.


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

Maybe...but you're the only jacka** here


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

You, sir, are a male whorre.


----------



## geodude (Jul 22, 2013)

Not really an insult but.. What does it say on the bottom captions of your AV?


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

^ Pikachu destroyed you........you rocky *******
The censorship makes it seem like I said something worse,haha


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

You like to ******** **** ****** and **** ***** cookie monster ********** ***** **** platypuses in refrigerator.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ur under arrest by the pottymouth police! :yes*kaPOW* (fires TAZER) xD


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

You are not really a monkey and you are not really funky.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

*gets out shade destroying gun* 
Ur not rly a Shade.........ANYMORE >: D


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Runescape is a bad game. Also, you're French.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Your profile picture is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

U have no heart....BECAUSE I ATE IT mwaha


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

^ Cookie poo!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Is unhappy 6 days of the week


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Thinks on his feet and counts with his toes.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

is a scary black and white dinosaur with a german name :eek ^_^


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Is a monkey with big eyes :<


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

your so stupid you don't know what time the 5 o clock news starts at..


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Blue is such a bad colour!!


----------



## Yog369 (Oct 26, 2012)

And yet the background of your avatar is blue....


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nuuu! my background is Navy!! :yes

Ur scottish
^
pro insult LOL >: D nah im joking  Scots are awsome (aslong as u vote to stay in the UK) :yes


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

monkey world needs a new king..


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

you should be replaced as the grim reaper


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

That hairstyle is like totally for real so last month, ugh whateverzz


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

nobody really wants to skype you


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Avril Lavigne sucks


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

I am Senpai and I will *never *notice you.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

You have an anime avatar, I can't take you seriously.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I'd be inclined to agree with you but I can't break the thread rules, so shut up idiot!


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Monamutt (Nov 11, 2013)

Gimme a break .. this is bull****!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm gunna tattoo a four letter word on your forehead.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Says the other one with a 4 letter word in his forehead


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

your just jealous because you dont have one


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

You're a girl, That means you have the lurgies. Eww.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

has that world famous british dental plan.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Can't keep his grubby mitts off other people's food.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

is really stingy with her food


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

He joined in 2013 and is still a loner.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

He thinks SAS is a dating site.

(which would be cool and I would use it like that too if there were people from my area here)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Has a boring avatar.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Has a hand up his butt the entire time which controls all of his actions and words and his creepy smile and red bow tie.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She is a pushover and doesn't stand up for herself.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

He bumped this thread specifically because he wanted me to post so he could insult me. Yeah, he's really that conniving.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

He's a noob at playing chess, even my grand ma would beat his *** lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thinks he knows about techno music but he really doesn't know much at all.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

He's in loooove ,what a wussy.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

He's against love!!!


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Can't even roast someone.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Thinks she's hot like a bonfiya ..

Right.. *Laughs*


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Thinks he or she is bad enough to be a demon >


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She really sucks at insulting poor child.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

He thinks that me being only 2 years younger than him makes me a child :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Your insults are so bad they are actually good, lmao.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

she is a noob

once again kevin gets in the way , he is thiirrsttyyy 
jk


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

This guy thinks my insults are actually good. Wuuutttt?? lol


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

I actually feel a little bad that she doesn't understand. She'll get there one day. Probably...


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Shouldn't you be watching Nickelodeon instead of competing with the 20 year olds club?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

He can't speak English well.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

He can't even walk straight since he went to a gay club last night.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh my :lol

This guy is so rude for sharing details from another person's private life online. Pfft.


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

That's still straighter than what you'll ever be able to walk.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

@Bonfiya dang. Good one haha


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

waterfairy said:


> @Bonfiya dang. Good one haha


Oh you! I don't want to insult you anymore, you're so nice, it actually feels mean. :laugh:


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Bonfiya said:


> Oh you! I don't want to insult you anymore, you're so nice, it actually feels mean. :laugh:


:heart I can't help it. I'm just a good fairy who wants to bring peace and joy to everyone :lol


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Seriously? Your such a pudding

Watery, that wasn't meant for you, go away 

Here is a wateryfairy comeback  

"You are meaan!"


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Pudding? I don't think you know the difference between an insult and a compliment. I suppose that explains why you thought your mum loved you.

:O


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Demon Soul said:


> Seriously? Your such a pudding
> 
> Watery, that wasn't meant for you, go away
> 
> ...


:crying: Waahh you poopyhead!

Demons aren't even cool! :wink2:


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Oh damn ! @waterfairy this was not for you, sorry lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

UR literally a UR


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

@Overdrive hahaha no worries


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Look! Someone from Texas. I wonder if he can count to 10 (insulted on behalf of waterfairy because I don't know what else to insult you with, lmao).


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

And she wonders why she is still single.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

waterfairy said:


> :crying: Waahh you poopyhead!
> 
> Demons aren't even cool! :wink2:












I think I have had it for today


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

No you're not !


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

His insults are lame.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

People don't like him, he's the plague himself.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

He can not even have a life, what a failure.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

resorts to speaking with a French accent to pick up gullible women


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Can't even pronounce his own name.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Has scruffy looking hair :/


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Where'd you get your shirt? The toilet store?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Im here to put you out. 


*sizzle* *sizzle*


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Okay, now try that again but this time, use your big boy words.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I have garnered sufficient confidence to finally exterminate you and reduce you into an insignificant pile of earthy ash.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Says the guy with the flaming hair


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Look at you trying to be all grown up! Keyword: trying.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Oooo look at me im suc a big girl meany face .... :/


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

What are you doing on here kid? Don't you have some Barbie dolls to play with


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Haha, don't you have a Bingo night to get back to?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Don't you have an ember to burn? Geez


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Did you fry your brain while you were setting your hair on fire because that'd explain a lot.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

She must've read "Insulting people for dummies".


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Dissipated? Shouldn't you be regenerated?

^it sucks, i know


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

flyingMint? Shouldn't you be flyingSh*t?

^ It sucks, but I wouldn't know.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Bonfiya? Shouldn't you be bonf***? 


and yes, it does suck, I would know.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Do you ride your horse when you go watch a handegg game?


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Look at you with a big toe hahaah *steps on it* sucker


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

The Starry Night? 

More like, Starry Night over the Rhone.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Offered me a pack of gum. I was SHOCKED.

Terrible trickster.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

lol,do you even BBQ?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Do you even lift brahhh ?


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Im from Belgium and i dont know what my name is


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

I could insult you but mother nature already handled that.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Oooooo look whos back....the meany..what do you want now huh? you cant eat all my candy!


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Nan, get back inside before you get a wrinkle tan.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Your rabbit teeth are appalling


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

I could roast you but i can't because you're a female.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

House music is so 90's


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Waste of a perfectly good Mint. Unless it's flying into someone's maw, but even then that's too risky a move.


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

You're so heavy, even a picture of you falls off the wall.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

knocks over little kids and steals their Halloween candy... tsk tsk


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh please. You'll never be even half the man your grandmother was.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She looks like a man.


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

At least I'm not the one that looks like an old man's ***.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ lol

She tries too hard....pathetic.


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Well your girlfriend seems to like it. Maybe you should take a few notes, learn something new for a change.

>


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ayee :grin2:

She sucks literally.


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

I love what you've done with your hair! How'd you get it to come out of your nostrils like that?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Your communication skills suck.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Your Kelvin scale is broken


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Ewww... you smell you greasy ball


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Van Gogh hates you.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

The whole TEXAS hates you *angry face*


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

You wish you were the _Cafe Terrace at Night _


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

A baby could sh*t out better insults than what you come up with.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

It's one thing to be worser than a baby's sh*t, but its another to be worser than the devil himself.


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah, that's exactly why you need to practice to get on my level.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Sorry I wouldn't want to be six miles under :b


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

You say that like it's a bad thing? Don't worry, you wouldn't be able to get that kind of privilege even if you tried. 

Oh wait you did try? My condolences.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Is that what they told you when you tried to get into heaven?


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Why? Did you fall from heaven when they rejected you? Explains the crash site you call a face.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

At least my crash site can be repaired, unlike the crater in your non-existant soul.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

You just did wee in your pants gross


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

You guys seems to be in love, why don't you two get a room.


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh wow, where'd you find that one! In the book of dad jokes? Because I saw your birth certificate in there too.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Apparently, you find all your comebacks in dad books.


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

And apparently you don't know how to read. Did you not pass the first grade?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Apparently, you have no idea what the word _imply_ means

"Because I saw your birth certificate in there too." 
Implies you also read the same Dad Joke book which insinuates that you take all your comebacks/jokes from Dad books.

and I thank you


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Aww, look at you trying to get all technical! But you still can't seem to get it right and that's actually a little worrying tbh.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

You 2 reminded me to take the garbage out.


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh I almost forgot to do that too!

Dissipated, get in the garbage bag.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

You can't take out the trash your a ****ing flame

lmfao I can't


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@flyingMint you're the flame. look out, someone's head is on fire.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

If i was a frog and you tried to kiss me to turn into a prince i'd run for my life.


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

What are you talking about? You are a frog. Or at least you look like one.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@Dissipated I wouldn't kiss you even if you were a frog @Bonfiya what terrible eyesight. can't you see he's a turtle?


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Honey, you'd be lucky if even flyingMint wanted to kiss you and even he's a massive downgrade.

:b


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Ooo look whos back the girl with the smelly breath..i almost died smelling it


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

I did die smelling yours.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She acts like she is 10.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

He actually is 10.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She is clingy af beware guys, lol.


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

^ Haha, coming from the loosest girl out.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This girl has to be the worst at insults, damn shame.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Save urself Kevin :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Still watches cartoons, smh.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I eat your ****, you **** my mother.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

For some reason, allows strange men inside to entertain his mother. (I kid!) I'm too nice for that.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

oh, this seems fun 

um.. um.. your username is hard to pronounce


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

^^^ What a lame joke


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

You're joke madame


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

^^^ Male chauvinist


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Do you think your at a ****ing kindergarten? Drop that pink text color now.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

has contributed to the cringefest that this thread is


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Are you on your period?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

On Tour? Is that a world tour or yo girls tour? 



lmfao


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

At least I can get a girl. It'd be a miracle if you could even make eye contact with one for once.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

For flying mint:

At least you are not lying to yourself. The text under your username describes you perfectly.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

uhh ... you're all big meanies!


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Such a wussie


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

for Demon Soul: 
thank you I take my profession very seriously 


oh and um.... for the person above, ur a burnt cookie!


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

-cries- well you're mean!


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice try!  

Now next time try to make it insulting.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

**** you **** hole **** ***** *****ish ****!

Is that OK?


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Well... you can only go up from there now! :laugh:


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

What you wearing for halloween? i forgot your face is scary enough hehe


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

I dressed up as you. Everyone that saw me ran. :b


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes bonfiya, you're very scary in your bonfiya suit.


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

And suits you can change out of. It's too bad that face of your's is permanent without surgery.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I once had a dog that looked like her.


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

And I have a lobster that looks like you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She wears hand me downs.


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

He wears his mum's hand me downs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She spelled mom wrong what an idiot, lol.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

coeur_brise said:


> For some reason, allows strange men inside to entertain his mother. (I kid!) I'm too nice for that.


Well your mother was a hamster, and your father smelt of elderberries! :b



Kevin001 said:


> She spelled mom wrong what an idiot, lol.


She lives in Australia, where that spelling is most definitely correct. How ignorant of you!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

He looks like a homeless guy.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

i think kevin seems like just a great guy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Compliments me when he is supposed to be insulting me.....what a dummy, lol.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

has a fantastic sense of humor that i just cant get enough of haha


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

I want an insult from this hobo.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She is bat sh*t crazy.


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah your mum said the same thing about me last night too but she actually liked it.

I didn't know turtles could look any uglier but you've proved me wrong.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Member berries don't 'member her. She's _that_ irrelevant.


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sorry, who are you again?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Someone like way better than you. Duh.


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Um doubt it. If you were smart enough, you'd go back to the trashcan you crawled out of.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She stays inside a lot for a reason.


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah because you're outside. Would've thought you'd have figured that out when everyone started locking their doors.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

And she wonders why she is single and friendless....poor girl.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow your avatar is so childish, smh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She's been on this forum for over 6yrs and still hasn't improved a bit....pathetic.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

30,000 posts on this forum, okay someone needs to get a hobby


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Kevin's posts have given her a post traumatic stress disorder.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've been on this site for almost 2yrs and I still don't know who the hell he is.....he is a nobody on here and irl. Poor guy.


----------



## kelseyyy (Nov 7, 2016)

hey, you, yeah. You're a piece of ****.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She just joined this site you must really be a misfit.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

been here for two years and still knows nothing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Can't even give a good insult.....damn shame.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Steals a mural from the waiting area of a Children's Hospital ward, scanned it and uploaded it as his avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Girl continues to get walk all over by people....its sad.


----------

